# Goat growth chart?



## Carla D (Oct 30, 2018)

i know there are many, many factors that could effect a goats growth curve. Mine seem to be growing faster than I’d ever imagine. They are roughly 5 weeks old. While I’ve never weighed them I feel they are growing a lot faster than expected. I’m trying to figure out if mine are getting enough to eat, too much to eat, if they are a good weight/size, and will the area they are in be big enough to house all eight of them until spring. Because they were so young and little when I got them we housed them in the barn. I didn’t think they could possibly grow to be big enough to tough out our colder winters outside where there is no electricity or means to heat their house in that area. They have really enjoyed the play gym and tires I put in for their entertainment I’m thinking I may need to take them out in a week or two. I had no idea they would grow that fast. I expected they would stay fairly small at least until spring. I have 7 Alpine and 1 Saanen. They have already at least tripled in size. I was initially thinking they were at max 10-15#. But after lifting them up to feed them the last few days I’m realizing they weigh almost as much as my four year old daughter who is quite small for her age. She’s only 26-27#. I’m starting to think my smallest goat could be nearing 20#. Is that possible or normal?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 30, 2018)

You want them to gain 10-15lbs a month. Sounds like they are right on track


----------



## Carla D (Oct 30, 2018)

That is a relief. I jumped in blindly and doing things with common sense until I can get definitive answers.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2018)

We have a livestock scale to weigh our goats. This way we have accurate weights for dosing coccidia prevention etc.
But most people starting out may not have that. While they are still little you can just use your scale, weigh yourself, then weigh with you holding goat and subtract.

Just an FYI livestock scales are around $300. Best $$$ ever spent. Always accurate weights for dewroming meds anything and since you have pigs too it is a really great investment.
We use to recommend a particular company but no longer do as their scale heads kept breaking and very poor customer service.

WE are getting ready to order a new scale but I forgot the name of the company. I'll post when I remember. LOL


----------



## Carla D (Oct 31, 2018)

I do think we need a scale to weigh our animals big and small. We should find one that will upto 750-1000#. I think that would be very beneficial to us. Yes, please if you remember the name of the company please share that. Have a beautiful day SBC.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 31, 2018)

The place SBC is thinking of is probably SmithCo scales.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 31, 2018)

I currently have my does trained to stand on a board laid across a bathroom scale but I've been considering either getting a shipping scale and making an enlarged platform for it or getting one of those livestock scale kits in the future.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer  thanks I couldn't remember - lol I knew it was something simple
@MargaretClare  a scale is a great investment!

Tape weights are terrible and with our scale we weigh our LGD's and our goats. We had a buck that taped at 175 his scale weight was 225. 50# difference is huge. We also see alot of people tape weight for breeding their does. Then they get a scale. Average off is 10-15 lbs- usually the tape weight being heavier in young does. I prefer accuracy. We give selenium and it is critical to give right dosage, we also may have to deworm from time to time. No underdosing which breeds resistance, no overdosing. In an emergency we have that weight when we call the vet. 
We also sell wethers for meat. They are weighed in front of the person as we charge by # on the hoof. 

Great way to monitor kids growing and adjusting coccidia prevention.

It seems like a big chunk of change up front but really it is the one thing you will use so often and for years. Worth every penny!

This is the one we will be ordering- https://shop.smithcogoatandsheep.com/products/400lb-scale











These go up to 700# they are different dimensions. The longer one is the more expensive
https://shop.smithcogoatandsheep.com/products/700lb-xl-scale
https://shop.smithcogoatandsheep.com/products/700-lb-scale

The one we have now came from AA and we have had it for years and love it BUT the scale head has broken severaltimes, customer service is impossible. Can't even get to order a new head. My DH has fixed it for the last time.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 31, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> @Goat Whisperer  thanks I couldn't remember - lol I knew it was something simple
> @MargaretClare  a scale is a great investment!
> 
> Tape weights are terrible and with our scale we weigh our LGD's and our goats. We had a buck that taped at 175 his scale weight was 225. 50# difference is huge. We also see alot of people tape weight for breeding their does. Then they get a scale. Average off is 10-15 lbs- usually the tape weight being heavier in young does. I prefer accuracy. We give selenium and it is critical to give right dosage, we also may have to deworm from time to time. No underdosing which breeds resistance, no overdosing. In an emergency we have that weight when we call the vet.
> ...



My aunt lives next door and has the AA one and I have to use it for my buck because he bends the board to far on the bathroom scale. 

The reason I was considering a livestock scale kit is because my grandma has cattle also but I'm not even sure how the kits work and just looking at any sort of wiring makes me confused.


----------



## Carla D (Oct 31, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> The place SBC is thinking of is probably SmithCo scales.


Thank you. I will look it up on line.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2018)

Carla D said:


> Thank you. I will look it up on line.



I just listed all the links above.


----------



## Carla D (Oct 31, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I just listed all the links above.


That looks identical to the one our veterinarian has in his office. And it’s affordable. Woot!


----------

